# Bianchi Catalog



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone have or know of a source for early 50's Bianchi Catalogs?


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Not that old, but I have a couple from the late 80’s if you’re interested...


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi. Thanks. Do any of those have an X4 featured?


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Doesn't sound familiar, but I'll check later today and update here afterwards.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks again.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, so I have a 1987 and a 1988 catalog and the 1987 does have the X-4 as the top of the line model. I can send you scans of the pertinent pages if you’d like. You can send me your email by pm if you’d like.

My previous Bianchi was a 1988 Campione D’Italia...my avatar looks similar to yours!
Dan


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks. PM on the way.


----------

